# Agility dogs injuries



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do think you are right, when things are rushed that is when accidents happen. We have a Great Dane in class. She does very well (so fun to see her go through tunnels) but her handler was not insisting on proper contact criteria at trials. Our instructor warned her but in the excitement of a trial she did this with the teeter and her dog fell off. Fortunately she was not hurt but now, several months later, almost a year now, the dog is still leery of the teeter. That is one thing that I really like about my classes. So much emphasis is put on safety and conditioning to avoid injuries. I think just as in human sports dog athletes sometimes get injuries but even so it is better than being a couch potato dog.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Dreamer has been doing agility since she was 5 months old. In these 9 months safety has been a first priority. Alot of dogs running in agility don't have good contacts. My Aussie loves to play agility dangerously, and bounces teeters, flies from aframes, ect. She has good contacts, when she wants to. Dreamer goes so fast I sometimes fear her paws are going to rip off as she slides own the A-frame. I have been stressing with her the contacts because these are/can be some very dangerous pieces in agility. Before I trial her I want good touches on each of the contacts. The tunnel has also been something big. Dogs running into the wall of the tunnel have been paralyzed before.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

DreamAgility,

Could you explain more about the tunnel accidents. I have never done agility - only watched it - but have thought that I would like to try it. Not for competition - rather for skills, something to do together. 

When I think of the tunnels, I think of either the corrugated plastic, curved - well tunnels or the 'sleeves' which are a hoop holding up a collapsed piece of fabric. Can you tell me more about which tunnel you are talking about and the wall that they run into?

LCS


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I was so interested to see this thread,* Poodlebeguilded*! I attended and was absolutely spellbound by the first annual Masters Agility Championship at Westminster. I held my breath more than few times, worrying for the safety of a dog. (I only saw one handler fall, and her dog doubled back immediately to check on her, so sweet! She was fine.) A number of experienced poodle people and two trainers have repeatedly encouraged me to try agility with Chagall, saying "he's a natural." But I am so_ not!!_ My own klutziness has held me back from trying so far. Then we got this snowy, icy winter and I have seen Chagall wipe out and hit the ground_ so hard _while zooming around and loosing his footing on a patch of ice! I own up to suffering from overprotective mother syndrome, just ask my kids and grandkids. But seeing that WKC agility competition, and marvelling at that level of excellence and unbridled fun, I just may slap on some knee pads and sign up for a training course with Chagall this spring. We'll see, but if I do I will _definitely_ be one of those uber aware of doing everything imaginable to avoid injury to him, as well as my ageing self and pride. (Don't wanna fall, but I especially don't want to in public!)


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

LCS: The tunnels are made of a heavy material. I think its a canvas covered in rubber, with metal hoops between the layers of material. At each end there are two heavy sand bags to keep it down. I have only heard of very large dog breeds being hurt in tunnels, such at german shepherds, mountain dogs, ect. The dogs go charging in and unexpectedly ram into the inside wall of the tunnel. The tunnels are so heavy(lets say 50lbs a tunnel and 25lbs per sand bag)that it is quite capable of injuring large, lumbering, dogs. I think the effect is something like diving in shalow water and hitting the concrete bottom with your head. Agility is very fun, but there can be devastating accidents, though very few.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am also aware of tunnel accidents when the tunnel was under the dog walk or A frame and the dog went in so hard that they hit the other piece of equipment hard. Lily is not a great tunnel sucker so I don't worry too much. I would rather run slow and safe than fast and end up with Lily hurt. I don't think I have a MACH in me anyway, so now that we have both novice standard and jumpers we will just be playing for fun and generally focusing more on obedience and tracking for titles.

Chagall's Mom, I hear you on the wish for knee pads! I could have used them last year when I fell during a jumpers run. Lily came back to me with great concern. I was still on my knees when she got to me. She put her front feet on my shoulders so she could look me in the eye. Her concern was very touching and people still comment on it, but it did make it hard to get myself off the floor! Chagall is so good at listening to you I bet you wouldn't have a hard time getting good distance handling so you wouldn't have to keep up with him on the course.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Chagall's mom agility is so much fun, you should definitely go for it. I would not worry about being a klutz. I hold the title and it doesn't stop me. You will occasionally see a handler trip but the surfaces are usually very forgiving and they will just go on and finish the course. When there is snow usually agility is held inside. You will love to see what agility will do for your confidence and Chagall's and once again it is FUN, FUN, FUN! As far as the pride thing agility people are incredibly supportive. All people care about is if you have a good time and that you treat your dog well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah I should add that when I fell last year my friends were great to me. Aside from cheering for us when I got up and got Lily to do a couple of jumps before we came off the course, someone brought me ice, Advil and something to put my leg up on within five minutes!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

When I first started with my Doberman, he was still pretty young, I think around 6 months but we did puppy agility...jumps my Chihuahuas could clear easily. lol. (which was silly because he jumped over logs and things on my property that were a lot higher) But one time when we were entering the dirt arena, he decided he _really_ wanted to go see a dog and he yanked me so hard. It was a split of a second...I saw no warning he'd do this. And he pulled me instantly prone right into the dust. I called him the f word harshly. I was so embarrassed. I didn't get hurt but OMG, my pride in my otherwise well trained dog was really dumped that day. If I had been watching him better, I might have anticipated something and been more ready to hold him. Anyhow, he never did that again and he got pretty good on most of the things. He LOVED the tunnel. He'd go through it and make a U turn and go back through it again about 2 or 3 times. Then he'd go ahead and do the jump or whatever. lol. (sorry, I'm rambling...pleasant memories of my dear departed boy)

Other things can cause injury too. When I was teaching him to weave through my legs, he high centered me and to catch myself, I wound up straining my ankle.

Another time I was bending over the top of him holding his head and kissing the top of it. (something you never do with horses which I knew better than to do with them) And he playfully jerked his head up so hard, that boney protrusion on top of his head smacked me sooooo hard on my nose, I thought I broke it. I got a black eye with that one.

So, it's not just agility where you can hurt yourself around dogs.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Well it IS comforting to hear how supportive agility people are and how willingly they provide first aid. Only one question,* lily cd re*; no one had a flask of brandy on hand for the bipedal injured?!:becky:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

First run in my very first trial my German Shepherd ran between my legs. The next thing I saw was the light fixtures above the arena as I was flat on my back. I wasn't sure what to do because this wasn't something covered in class lol.
After a quick physical inventory I managed to get up & we finished our run to applause from the stands. Anyway, don't worry about being embarrassed by falling. I think everyone falls at some point lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I too worry about injuries associated with agility. So many other issues can arise from spinal insults, I just can't see taking the chance! That being said, We have several pieces of agility equipment that we have fun in the backyard with in good weather. It is so much fun watching Ruby learn the names of the equipment as we go through the stations. Because I cannot keep up with her speed , I simply lay the pieces out in a pattern and then verbally direct her from one location! She is a riot! Really is a blast!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Injuries can be a concern but as someone stated conditioning & a solid foundation are key. I have a friend who's lab blew out his cruciate retrieving bumpers. I have seen pets blow a cruciate playing in the backyard. Obedience dogs can pull an iliopsoas over one jump. Dogs play rough. There are a million ways they can injure themselves day to day without doing agility. I think as long as you minimize any risk as much as you can in all things then go for it. Most agility dogs are treated as the athletes they are. Regular training, conditioning, therapy, massage, chiropractors, etc. You haven't met a dog crazy person until you've been around some of us agility folks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Chagall's Mom, if there was any brandy in the house, it was under wraps!

But seriously, Poodlebeguiled and poolann are right injuries can happen any time, any place. There is no point in living life wrapped in cotton worrying, get out there and do life. If you fall, get up dust yourself off and keep going.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Chagall's Mom, if there was any brandy in the house, it was under wraps!
> 
> But seriously, Poodlebeguiled and poolann are right injuries can happen any time, any place. *There is no point in living life wrapped in cotton worrying, get out there and do life*. *If you fall, get up dust yourself off and keep going*.


:amen: to that! Truly I don't harbor giant fears of injury to myself or Chagall. And *poolann* is_ so right _about injuries happening anywhere and agility dogs being in good athletic condition. (And for the record, I signed the permission slip allowing my son to be a halfback on his high school football team. So see, I _do_ have a" fearless" side!)  The real reason I have not tried Agility with Chagall thus far is my own laziness! :nod:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think agility people tend to notice and be more proactive on caring for their dog. Most do conditioning exercises with their dog. I go a flex class with Swizzle on occasion - all sorts of stretching exercises and core strengtheners. I know T Touch is big which is a doggie massage, I don't know how to do this yet. I know one girl bring her dog to the chiropractor after ever trial to make are her dog does not get out of alignment. Agility people are really into their dogs and wouldn't do it if their dog was bound to get injured.

As far as humans go I see some seriously old people doing agility and kicking butt. One girl in my instructors class has had some pretty major operations this year but it does not stop her from doing agility. With a shrug of the shoulder here, a hand gesture there she has her dog speeding around the course and she moves very little. 

You may think your dog is in good shape but you will find out when he takes agility. Some dogs with no core strength can't make it up an A frame. Gradually as they work out they can tackle it with ease. You will also see some dogs that poop out some that are not connected to their owners and blow them off and others like my Swizzle who tends to be over cautious and nervous. He is slowly building up confidence and speed. 

For me agility class is date night with Swizzle. I think we both look forward to it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CT Girl, you are right about how most agility people do a lot of work to ensure their dogs are in top condition. The young woman that I train with actually takes her dogs to a chiropractor in New Jersey fairly regularly, in addition to massages etc.

Since the weather has been so bad, it has limited where we go and what we do. My obedience club has been closed a number of days when i would like to have gone there, so I started going to a conditioning class with Lily. Even though she is very athletic (Chagall's Mom and CT Girl, you've had hands on her so you know she is very slim), she was very sore I think after the first couple of classes based on the amount of groaning she did afterwards. I was surprised that she didn't have better core condition. We will be buying some FitPAWS equipment so we can do these workouts at home too.

Chagall's Mom you don't strike me as lazy, more like a person who enjoys her leisure time.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> My obedience club has been closed a number of days when i would like to have gone there, so I started going to a conditioning class with Lily. Even though she is very athletic (Chagall's Mom and CT Girl, you've had hands on her so you know she is very slim)


Lily is indeed svelte, with lovely muscle tone, IMO.


lily cd re said:


> I was surprised that she didn't have better core condition. We will be buying some FitPAWS equipment so we can do these workouts at home too.


I would very much like to hear what you think of the FitPaws. I almost bought the FitPaws Pods last year at WKC. You mentioning them reminded me that I wanted to try them. Thanks!



lily cd re said:


> Chagall's Mom you don't strike me as lazy, more like a person who enjoys her leisure time.


 Oh gosh, heaps of thanks. Yes, I am quite fond of being "a lady of leisure." Retirement really_ does_ have its privileges!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have been working out on the peanut, balance discs and wobble board with other things added in, like a seesaw plank balanced on two balance discs. I think it is great for us. I do some exercise while working with Lily. I haven't decided yet what to get, but will probably get a peanut for sure.

A life of hard work deserves a lovely retirement life. I still love being with my students, but catch a gleam in my eye sometimes that says its name is retirement.


----------

